# Messerschmitt Me 509 FINISHED!!!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

My third for 2012 is finished, its the Trumpeter Me 509 in 1/48 scale and was built O.O.B. I did not care for the kits decals and used some spare Bf 109 decals from Eagle Editions instead.

On to the pics...
















































And under new management at the end of the war...









Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful!!!

I love the T-tailed 309 in the background too!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

good stuff!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you John and Jafo!

This was a fun kit to put together and when I can I will get another. On the next one I will probably shorten the landing gear legs a bit, as it comes out of the box it looks like it stretching on its tippy toes.

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Awesome once again!


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Great work as always!! Never herd of nor seen the 510. the aircraft its self looks really interesting, going to have to do some research on it


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's a concept that takes the 309 design and swaps the places of the engine and cockpit.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Mike and Medic17!

Agentsmith


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome Build and great Pic's. :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Harold, I appreciate your comments.

Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work again, photography even better than usual and nice to see a fresh background scene.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Cro-Magnon Man!

Glad you liked the pictures, here is one more.









Agentsmith


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Perfect dusty/weathered finish to the undercarriage and tyres.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Cro-Magnon Man,
I wanted to weather this one like it was almost new and had flown a couple missions. I have never been a fan of totally clean models because even brand new aircraft that were only test flown by the factory pilots would get at least a small amount of exhaust stains on them and a little dust or dirt on the tires.

Agentsmith


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

That is beautifully done. I love it.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

agentsmith said:


> Cro-Magnon Man,
> I wanted to weather this one like it was almost new and had flown a couple missions. I have never been a fan of totally clean models because even brand new aircraft that were only test flown by the factory pilots would get at least a small amount of exhaust stains on them and a little dust or dirt on the tires.
> 
> Agentsmith


Oh yes, every polished or shiny surface attracts dust like magnetism - any car exposed to the air, even a brand new car which has never driven, has a film of dust on it!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Mark!

Agentsmith


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Very nice! What is the lowered section under the center of the fuselage? It seems to be retractable. Is it some sort of liquid cooling when running stationary?


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Nice work on a plane you don't usually see!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Steve and MadCap Romanian,

Steve,
That big clunky looking thing you noticed under the fuselage is the retractable radiator, on the ground and for low speed flight the radiator would be extended, for higher altitudes and greater speed the radiator could be retracted some to lower the drag. Its a good idea but I can't imagine this setup working that well during wartime conditions.

Agentsmith


----------

